# Biking w/ child in back seat: opinions on kick stand



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

My dh is fitting my bike with a back seat for our dd for my Mother's Day present, yeah! The one thing I don't like about my bike is that it doesnt' have a kick stand. I know you can't 'count' on a kick stand to hold a bike up but I find them very helpful when adjusting a helmet or your gear/etc. We biked for our honeymoon and there were a few times that I really grumbled over not having one, especially when adjusting my bags etc. This was formerly my dh's bike and apparently he truly hates kickstands.

I'll admit, I'm not completely coordinated, so the kick stand has just always helped. He hates them and thinks I'm ridiculous for even suggesting I'd like one and that I might actually _need_ one. I'm not suggesting he gets one for his bike, but I would like one because I think I will feel more comfortable getting dd in/out of the seat and like to be able to use a kickstand when not using the bike.

I talked to a friend of mine that has biked with her kids for a long time, with the same back bike carrier that we have and she said that she highly recommended the kick stand because it helped stabilize the bike while she got her son settled in the bike, adjusted his seat belt, etc. And she reinforced too, that it is not something you can 'count' on when a child is up there-- which I totally understand and agree-- I feel I have a good handle on that and I'm *not* going to do something stupid like leave my dd in the seat, use my kickstand and take my hands off the bike/walk away.

I was thinking I could call the bike shop and have them put one on for me... but when I broached the idea to dh he acted like it was the most ridiculous thing in the world. (Which is often his reaction to an idea he disagrees with).

Basically, he doesnt' want to hear about it. And I don't need to explain myself to him, but if I do go ahead and get this done I'd like to be truly sure that most people would agree it's very useful when having a kid on the back of the bike. And if there are other reasons why it is not a good idea, I'd like to understand them, too.

So I need more opinions! Thanks!

Jessica


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a bike seat on the back of my bike for my dd, and I can't imaginie getting her in or out withOUT the kickstand. Please, get one installed. Of course ou won't walk away. It holds the bike steady, even though you have to kind of do it, too, with your body. but otherwise, without it, i imagine it would be very difficult. They are cheap and useful. Happy mothers day! Enjoy your ride


----------



## pacificbliss (Jun 17, 2006)

I have a bike seat on my bike and like you, I don't have a kickstand. I am going to go get one ASAP.


----------



## rcr (Jul 29, 2008)

A double kickstand will add more stability:

http://www.amazon.com/Pyramid-Alloy-.../dp/B000AO9Z7K

If you have some basic tools, you can instal this yourself. It just screws on to the bottom of the bike (begind the crank - where the pedals connect to).


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

thanks for the advise... :
I told dh and mentioned that I asked around and felt I wanted the kick stand... he said, "okay, whatever, I just think kick stands are *dorky*."
me, lol... "I think it's dorky to have to dump your bike on the ground if there's not a bike rack around..." (yes, I was just being playful/teasing).

Sadly, I called the bike store and my bike (formerly dh's) is a 'road bike' so it doesn't have room for a kick stand. Who knew?? I'll just have to be extra careful, I'm just a _little_ clutzy/uncoordinated.

Jessica


----------

